# He's HOOKED!



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Man, yesterday at the Deer Creek picnic, all DaleM could talk about was getting ready for, dare I say, ICE SEASON! He even went out and picked up a brand new Shappel shanty! I told you man, once you get it in your blood, your HOOKED!

Hopefully, we get GREAT ice this coming Winter! Could have used it yesterday in that HEAT.

6 months and counting.....


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

From a die hard bassman to an iceman. Who would have ever thought it! Yes I did do it guys. Hey after 95 degrees yesterday the cold would feel good. 
Now on to getting my aqua view set up. I figure by first ice I'll have to get a bigger truck to haul everything.
It's all your fault CARL!!!!


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Glad to see we got another one Big D.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

yep,i think you guys really set it on him.when he came by friday,i think that was 90% of our conversation    
he even had me almost convinced to give it another go


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

wow, it gotcha good Dale?  

hey Dale Im looking to get an Aqua View too, i want the SV in case you ever see them on sale anywhere let me know.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll do that HW for sure. Darn ice gods!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Don't rush the ice LOL i will take the heat anytime. But if my wife gets me that bps suit were i can stay warm i may give ice a shot. LOL


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Jerry, you will have to at least give it a try. Heck even I liked it enough to be looking forward to it, And you know I'm not one that likes cold weather. Well up until this last year I wasn't anyway. (darn ice gods!)


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Geeeez,
Her I've come to respect Carl amd Dale M. and now all this talk about hard water !!!!!
What's the world coming tooooooo.........

Yes, I'm sure the way it's going they 'll suck me in too...........

But is there no justice in the world today.

Two Pros talking about winter in June ?????????????????

Lord , save us from all this Dome...........

JimG


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

it could ice over tomorrow and i wouldnt care. same thing happened to me, went ice fishing once and i was hooked. use to wish the winters were shorter, now i wish they were longer.

sowbelly


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

JimG , I even surprised myself. Sowbelly is right it does grow on you. To be honest I'm not ready for ice yet, as there is a lot of good fishing to do yet. BUT!!!! At least when it does go to ice I'm still very happy. Like Carl I hope we have better ice this year. I'll bet we recruit a few more of you as well. You all know I'll be right there cheering you on.. Carl has agreed to give me Ice dancing lessons as well, now there will be two of us doing the dance


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Both if us dancin??? LOL! Bring on the ICE AGE!!!

I think we'll get more guys out there. Just puts you in a different mind set. The fishing can be slow, or it can be GREAT, just like open water. One of the best things is how much fun you have going out with your buddies and sharing the experience. 

Look for a couple ice-related events this Winter gang. Presque Isle AGAIN, plus, we're working on another open tournament on the hard stuff.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I think I'm hooked and have not even been up there yet! Sounds like an awsome time, I would have loved to seen you guys frying fish out in the snow storm. I'm already sucking up to the wife for a weekend trip up there.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Add two more to the list....



I already got a new Aqua-Vu Scout. 
My nephew has the shanty,auger and vex. 
So we are ready  

From all of the stories, it sounded like it was a blast up at PI last year.

But we can wait......we got some soft water to deal with now....


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

big daddy;;.... does ogf have an outing up your way on the ice??? if so id love to go ice'n with you... i ice fish on the lakes down here ... alma and rupert... but id love to head up and fish with you guys this next ice season im sure buckeye tom would to....


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

To answer that, YES we will be having outings on the "ICE" We will have another Presque trip for sure and are working on getting a few more together. We'll let everyone know. Now that Big has me hooked, I'll be right there pushing for all of you to join us  I'll guess the number of members getting out will be more than last year. Hey, if they can take a basser and get him excited about ice, no one is safe.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

HA HA another one bite the dust
ICE ON
geowol


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

George, you know how much I enjoyed it, can't wait until we can get back at it again. Well, I do want to enjoy this soft water for a while longer, but I won't be in tears when it freezes this year. See ya on the ice!


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale. Nice to see another one cross over lol. I prefer hard water to soft sitting in the shanty with a vex  We'll have to head out this winter on Buckeye Dale


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone else tired of them speed boats and jetski's buzzing by them yet? I'll take those windsailors up at PI over them any day.  Big Daddy, it may be too early to start dancing, but would it be okay to at least start humming? ICE,ICE,BABY!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Won't be long... About 5 months and counting....


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just to let you know I received a few more items I ordered today. My Ice auger came along with 4 new ice rods!! Hey that not the best My new Shappell is to be here Friday too!
Let see Aqua view and Vexlar are next! Then I'll be all ready.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale
Lundy posted good deals on aqua Vu's in the bargin room at Cabelas and here's a good place for the vex and other goodies http://www.thornebros.com/

Did I hear something about you and Big Daddy gettin out the dancin shoes sounds like a good added attraction for the HOG FEST   The first annual ice dance  ?????
 geowol
wont be long summer 1/2 over


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks George, now I have another place to go and get something I'll most likely not need


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Well they arrived this week!
My new Sharpell ice hut, new ice auger, and 4 new rods. 
Now all I have left is my vexlar and Aqua view which are in the works. 
My wife said anything else and she's having a garage sale WITHOUT ME!

Hey a man has to have his toys. Now I'm working on an idea to make a carrier for my quad so I can load everything and make it easy to transport. By November I'll have it all ready to go. All we'll need then is ICE BABY!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

dale... great deal.... i think you should show her who's boss!!! 

p.s. whats your address and whens the sale?????


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> Well they arrived this week!
> My new Sharpell ice hut, new ice auger, and 4 new rods.
> Now all I have left is my vexlar and Aqua view which are in the works.
> My wife said anything else and she's having a garage sale WITHOUT ME!
> ...


wow, sounds like someone is REALLY hooked!

  

dont forget the gps so you can mark all your good spots!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I already have the GPS.  
Hooked?? Yes you could say that. That dam Big Daddy is the cause of all this too. Remind me to thank him again. ( I think?) I set the hut up today in my front yard and my neibors just started laughing, They know I'm not all there anyway.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sure. Blame the fat kid...LOL

I've had enough heat. Where's the ice at???


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Break out the dancin shoes and cut a rug up big guy!!!

Sowbelly


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Carl & Dale,
I was thinking( dangerous thing) and maybe you both should team up to write a column here on getting started hard water fishing. From clothing to gear would sure assist alot of readers wishing to start but make the right choices in what to buy.
This way a newbie can make sound investments and feel good that they don't have to spend money on things that were not needed in the begining.

Just a thought, but the main reason many come on this site is to learn sound information overall.

Think about it.

JimG


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Jim, that is a great idea. I'll get with Carl and we'll get something done. 

I started again last year after almost 40 year of not ice fishing, and as you can see I am hooked! To be honest I can't wait to get back out on the ice. Sounds crazy but it's the truth.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i think there are many people that feel your pain dale.....


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

ditto peon.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sure Jim. We can put something together. It'd be fun. 

I was daydreaming of the ice yesterday while out on Ladue. It was pretty hot...LOL


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I just picked up a great book called "Ice Fishing Secrets" from the In-Fisherman series by Al Lindner, Doug Stange, and Dave Genz........its a bit dated (early 90's) but its a very good read so far!

that night i had a dream that Mosquito was frozen over (in July!) and me and Dave Genz were out searching for walleyes....crazy!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just have to update you all on my latest items  
Bought 2- new Frabil ice outfits. They are really nice grafite rods with a frabil ultra lite U-10 spinning reel. These have the sub zero lubrication that won't stiffen up when it gets cold. instant anti reverse also. Also picked up 100+ ice jigs for $10.00. These are out of Canada. Still haven't got my vexlar and Cam yet but that is next on my list.

I will have a few 7 gallon (tall) buckets by Ice time if any of you want one. I have 2 now and should have about 10 by ice time. When I get them I'll let you all know, they will be first come first take. 

Ok back to reality, and the 90+ temps. We can dream can't we?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Save me a bucket man!!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I didn't know Dale was going to go ICE CRAZY after he checked out my toys at PI. hahaha...

flash----------------------------out


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Between you and Carl you've cost me a lot of money. Man we better have lots of ice this year


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Dale, I'll take one of them buckets off your hands if you have any left.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I have these tagged for you and Carl. Like I said I hope to have maybe a dozen by ice time.


----------

